# Was tun bei Androhung einer Anschlußsperre?



## Tomdooly (1 Februar 2004)

Ich brauche mal Hilfe!

Habe mir im Sept. 2003 einen nicht registrierten Dailer eingefangen und direkt den strittigen Posten von 56€ wieder zurück gegeben. Nach einigen Briefen droht nun der Netzanbieter Teleos mit einer Anschlußsperre nach §19 TKV. Teleos bezieht sich auf allgem. Rechtgrundsätze der TKV und behauptet sie seien nicht verantwortlich für Kosten, Inhalte und event. Schäden. Ich solle mich selber an den Betreiber der 0190-Nummer wenden.
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Beweislast auf Seite des Netzanbieters und eine Anschlußsperre erst ab min. 75€ möglich, oder?

Was kann ich tun, wenn doch der Anschluß gesperrt wird?


----------



## Qoppa (1 Februar 2004)

Tomdooly schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich tun, wenn doch der Anschluß gesperrt wird?



Einen Anwalt nehmen und eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken!

Deine Rechtsauffassung ist richtig. Hast Du frist- und ordnungsgemäß widersprochen? Dann ist auch nach TKV § 19 Abs. 4 eine Sperre unzulässig.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

Hast Du in Deinem Schreiben genau aufgeführt, welchen Betrag Du nicht bezahlen willst.

Andernfalls darf Dein Rovider anteilig das eigegangene Geld verteilen und die Drohung mit der Sperre ist deshalb rechtmäßig, weil ihm Geld fehlt.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

"Einen Anwalt nehmen und eine einstweilige Verfügung erwirken! "

da wuerd ich lieber die paar euros zahlen, anwaelte kosten mehr


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Februar 2004)

Hier solltes Du auch genau nachlesen, was gesperrt wird. 

Deinen heimischen Telefonanschluß kann eigentlich nur die Telekom sperren. Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du Telekomkunde bist. Die anderen Telefondienste drohen Dir in vielen Fällen nur mit einer Sperre ihrer Dienste. Du darfst also ihre 0900er Angebote nicht mehr nutzen, aber kannst weiterhin normal telefonieren.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Hier solltes Du auch genau nachlesen, was gesperrt wird.
> 
> Deinen heimischen Telefonanschluß kann eigentlich nur die Telekom sperren. Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du Telekomkunde bist. Die anderen Telefondienste drohen Dir in vielen Fällen nur mit einer Sperre ihrer Dienste. Du darfst also ihre 0900er Angebote nicht mehr nutzen, aber kannst weiterhin normal telefonieren.
> 
> Nebelwolf



Du bist des lesens fähig und hast auch das 'Eingangsposting gelesen? Es geht um Teleos.

Grüsse aus ME
Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Tomdooly (1 Februar 2004)

@Nebelwolf

Bin leider nicht mehr bei der Telekom. Wir haben einen lokalen Anbieter mit Namen Teleos (EMR-Gruppe). Dieser hat mit einer Abgangssperre gedroht, d.h. alle abgehenden Gespräche werden für 7 Tage gesperrt und falls ich nicht zahle, dann der komplette Anschluß.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2004)

*Unverbindliche Hinweise*

In welcher Weise haben Sie eigentlich genau Widerspruch erhoben?

Haben Sie dieses http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/nichtregistriert.rtf
Musterschreiben verwendet?

Haben Sie den Netzbetreiber schon auf www.dialerundrecht.de (insbesondere auf die neueren Urteile) aufmerksam gemacht?

Sie sollten sich auch auf jeden Fall wegen der angedrohten Sperre an die RegTP bzw. an die Verbraucherschutzzentrale wenden und um Vermittlung bitten.

Um welchen Dialer handelt es sich eigentlich genau?

Für Beschwerden an die RegTP gibt es übrigens ein eigenes Formular:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Fbl.Kundenbeschwerde.pdf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Februar 2004)

@Tomdooly

Wenn Du der Rechnung richtig widersprochen hast, darf Teleos das nicht. Dabei ist es wichtig deutlich zu sagen welcher Teilbetrag der Rechnung nicht bezahlt wird. Wenn Du einfach nur eine Teilzahlung vorgenommen hast, dann ist Teleos im Recht. Eigentlich müßte Teleos die strittige Forderung analog der Telekom, an den 0190er-Betreiber weiterreichen. Oder? Daher vermute ich einen Kommunikationsfehler. 

Die 75 Euro sind der Betrag, bei dem die Telekom Ärger macht, eine gesetzliche Reglung gibt es nicht.

Lasse Dich von den Dialerbetreibern, die hier im Forum mitschreiben und um ihre Einnahmen fürchten, nicht einschüchtern.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Qoppa (1 Februar 2004)

Ich habe noch einmal einen Blick ins Gesetz geworfen:



			
				 TKV § 19 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Anbieter allgemeiner Zugänge zu festen öffentlichen Telekommunikationsnetzen und Anbieter von Sprachtelefondienst sind berechtigt, die Inanspruchnahme dieser Leistungen ganz oder teilweise zu unterbinden (Sperre), wenn der Kunde
> 1.  mit Zahlungsverpflichtungen von *mindestens fünfundsiebzig Euro *in Verzug
> ist und eine geleistete Sicherheit verbraucht ist oder
> 2. ein Grund zur Sperre nach Absatz 2 besteht.
> ...




Daraus scheint mir unzweifelhaft hervorzugehen
1. daß eine Sperre in jedem Fall erst ab einem Betrag von € 75 zulässig ist (abgesehen von gravierenden Gründen nach Abs. 2)
2. daß auch bei einem höheren Betrag eine Sperre unzulässig ist, wenn „begründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden“ (und der Durchschnittsbetrag bezahlt wurde). Begründete Einwendungen liegen wohl dann vor, wenn a) der bestrittene Posten spezifiziert wurde und b) ein Grund für die Nichtzahlung angegeben wurde.

@ Tomdooly
ich würde Dir raten: zitiere ihnen noch einmal das Gesetz. Falls sie die Sperre verhängen, -> ab vors Gericht. Dann dürfen sie kostenpflichtig das Telekommunikationsrecht lernen. Das haben ja einige der Telcos offenbar nötig. Und vielleicht kannst Du dann sogar noch Schadensersatz herausschlagen (TKG § 40, ist nett zu lesen  )


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> 2. daß auch bei einem höheren Betrag eine Sperre unzulässig ist, wenn „begründete Einwendungen erhoben wurden“ (und der Durchschnittsbetrag bezahlt wurde). Begründete Einwendungen liegen wohl dann vor, wenn a) der bestrittene Posten spezifiziert wurde und b) ein Grund für die Nichtzahlung angegeben wurde.


Unabhängig davon, dass Du Recht hast, sind mir etliche Fälle bekannt, in denen auch bei begründeten Einwendungen gesperrt wurde.
Das mag auch damit zusammenhängen, dass sich ein Privatmann sehr schwer tut, einen einklagbaren Schaden nachzuweisen, der ihm durch die Sperre entstehen könnte.
Das gilt teilweise auch für geschäftlich genutzte Anschlüsse.


----------



## Qoppa (1 Februar 2004)

... umso mehr Grund, konsequent die Gerichte zu bemühen. 

Mittlerweile habe ich fast den Eindruck, daß man keinen Telefonanschluß haben sollte, wenn man nicht bereit ist, sich mindestens zum "Halbspezialisten" im Telekommunikationsrecht auszubilden.  :cry: 
Noch vor ein paar Wochen hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, daß ich mal halbe §§ des TKV auswendig kann ...  

PS: ich verstehe jetzt auch die Wahl Deines "Wohnorts" besser!


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ich verstehe jetzt auch die Wahl Deines "Wohnorts" besser!


Das hatte eigentlich nen anderen Hintergrund  - so stimmts aber auch


----------



## Tomdooly (1 Februar 2004)

Habe jetzt nochmal ein Mail an die Jungs von Teleos geschieben und die Gesetze zitiert, § 16 und § 19 TKV. Hoffe das klappt...
Am 8.01.04 soll es soweit sein, dann kann ich nicht mehr telefonieren und chatten.


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2004)

> Habe jetzt nochmal ein Mail an die Jungs von Teleos geschieben und die Gesetze zitiert, § 16 und § 19 TKV.



Jag Ihnen das nochmal per Fax hinterher. Ist besser als nur eine Mail.


----------



## Qoppa (5 Februar 2004)

@ Tomdooly

Bevor Dir Dein Anschluß wirklich gesperrt wird: wenn die Rechtslage in Deinem Fall so eindeutig ist, solltest Du auch eine Strafanzeige (zugleich mit Strafantrag) erwägen, und zwar wegen Nötigung:



			
				§ 240 StGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wer einen Menschen rechtswidrig mit Gewalt oder durch Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel zu einer Handlung, Duldung oder Unterlassung nötigt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
> 
> (2) Rechtswidrig ist die Tat, wenn die Anwendung der Gewalt oder die Androhung des Übels zu dem angestrebten Zweck als verwerflich anzusehen ist.
> 
> (3) Der Versuch ist strafbar.



Der Tatbestand der Drohung mit einem empfindlichen Übel ist hier sicherlich erfüllt, und verwerflich ist die Tat wohl auch, da es bei Deiner Telco kein rechtlich schützenswertes Interesse für dieses Vorgehen gibt: sie wollen Dich ja zur Zahlung einer begründet bestrittenen Forderung nötigen.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 Februar 2004)

Siehe auch: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=38835#38835


----------

